
Microsoft Looking to ‘Restrict’ Momo Suicide Game Mod in Minecraft - vezycash
https://gamerant.com/momo-minecraft-skin-mod-microsoft-remove/
======
bestCauliflower
Notice that the whole Momo thing is just a creepy meme. The "challenge" part
of this is 100% fake news, I know because it started being reported on after
the suicide of a 12 y/o in Argentina. Cable news ran away with it, with zero
evidence.

